# Atlas Storm Master shingles



## ShortEdged (Dec 23, 2007)

My short sample of one was a defective 30yr shingle. Most brands have had their share of issues over the years though. I was told they were defective on a property that was purchased and then again when a hail claim came around. Most roofers in my area prefer other brands. If the style and look is what you like in Atlas, then get it. I like the way Elk looks, but that Elk style was not available in product line I was after.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I don`t care for the atlas product,in my humble opinion GAF/ELK has a much better product


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

this thread may interest you:http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=1354---one responder works for atlas lol


----------

